# Problema con el cooler del micro



## mobre (Dic 21, 2006)

Hola, este es mi primer mensaje y les quiero pasar a contar mi problema:

El cooler del micro derrepente deja de funcionar y al rato la PC se apaga porque se sobrecalienta, el volver a encenderla al cooler del micro le cuesta arrancar. El micro es practicamente nuevo tiene 2 meses de uso pero el problema empezo ahora.



Desde ya muchisimas gracias y espero ansioso sus respuestas.

mobRe.


----------



## farzy (Dic 21, 2006)

revisa que los cables del cooler esten bien puestos en el motherboard, que no tengan falsos contactos, te lo comento porque me paso algo semejante ya que de repente dejaba de funcionar y por consiguiente se apagaba la pc para protegerse.


----------



## mobre (Dic 21, 2006)

Dudo mucho que sea eso porque almenos aparenta estar bien enchufado, cuando funciona y cuando no parece igual...

Gracias..-


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 21, 2006)

creo que deves pelar los cables de conexión que es el amarillo y el negro y lo pones asi nomas seria mucho mejor ya que evitarias falsos contactos y el cooler movelo con el dedo para ver si esta "pesado"y si esta pesado echale un poco de aceite y ahi ta solucionado el problem pero lo mejor seria probar otro cooler que masomenos vale 8 pesos y te ahorrarias un monton de rabietas un saludo


----------

